# Firmware build v9.0 2018.40.1 09acee2 (10/18/2018)



## Jules (Mar 17, 2018)

Got it on my M3 tonight. Previously I had 36.2.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Anything in the release notes?


----------



## Jules (Mar 17, 2018)

Any way to bring up the release notes after initially dismissing them?


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Jules said:


> Any way to bring up the release notes after initially dismissing them?


Yes


----------



## Veedio (Sep 25, 2016)

FF35 said:


> Yes


And to answer Jules' next question, you can get to them on the 'T' logo screen.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

Interesting as TeslaFi isn't showing this version yet and 2018.40 is only going to Xs and Ss.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

John Griffith said:


> Interesting as TeslaFi isn't showing this version yet and 2018.40 is only going to Xs and Ss.


Yeah, 40.0 probably had some Model 3-specific issues that are addressed in 40.1, and we're now seeing 40.1 in limited release to validate that those issues have indeed been fixed.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

FYI it's up on TeslaFi now as well.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

babula said:


> FYI it's up on TeslaFi now as well.


Wow, and they jumped all the way up from 36.2!


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Wow, and they jumped all the way up from 36.2!


Yup, hoping the same happens to me soon


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Me too!

Hate seeing all this V9 fun stuff and having to sit on the sidelines... 

I haven't seen an update since 9/20....


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

2018.40.1 09acee2 here we go. Hopefully, it would fix the DashCam and other issues. Would it be too much ask for improvement on the EAP from 2018.39?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Interesting, the number of Model 3s with 40.1 reported by TeslaFi has jumped from 1 to 7 in the last 20 minutes. Even more interesting, 8 Model 3s have also downloaded 39.7.1 within the past hour or two. It's like they're doing some kind of A/B testing...


----------



## Jules (Mar 17, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Wow, and they jumped all the way up from 36.2!


Yes, I was on 36.2.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Interesting, the number of Model 3s with 40.1 reported by TeslaFi has jumped from 1 to 7 in the last 20 minutes. Even more interesting, 8 Model 3s have also downloaded 39.7.1 within the past hour or two. It's like they're doing some kind of A/B testing...


Battle of the two patches, which one will reign supreme.


----------



## 12yan (Sep 3, 2018)

I just installed 40.1 from 36.2


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

On Teslafi 40.1 is up to 15 installs, while 39.7.1 is at 12 installs. I double clicked on half of the 40.1 and 39.7.1 installs, all of them were coming from 36.2. Sure looks like A/B testing.

Good luck to the chosen ones. May your bravery leads to the best version 9 for the rest of us.


----------



## acer (Sep 9, 2018)

v2018.40.1 release notes here:


----------



## Eryx (Apr 5, 2016)

Is navigate on autopilot enabled in this version?


----------



## b0r3dguy (Apr 9, 2016)

I also just updated my Model 3 from 36.2 to 40.1 

I am located in California. And my pasty software update was a month ago when I received 36.2


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Interesting 2 releases going on - all direct from 36.2 still. Doesn't seem any of the existing v9's are getting either of these upgrades, yet. 

Two releases would make sense if one was a beta and some were in the Early Access Program, but that doesn't seem to be the case either, or someone might be sharing something they shouldn't be.


----------



## Jules (Mar 17, 2018)

Eryx said:


> Is navigate on autopilot enabled in this version?


I didn't notice that it was, but a HUD suddenly appeared.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

b0r3dguy said:


> I also just updated my Model 3 from 36.2 to 40.1
> 
> I am located in California. And my pasty software update was a month ago when I received 36.2


Also received my last update around a month ago so lets hope I get this one.

How does it look so far?


----------



## kuzzy (Jul 2, 2018)

Just installed 40.1 from 36.2. I will check out the release notes in th AM


----------



## acer (Sep 9, 2018)

Eryx said:


> Is navigate on autopilot enabled in this version?


It doesn't look to be in this release.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

About a half hour ago, I finally got the notification. I ran out to the car *immediately* to get the software update started. (After restarting my wireless router this afternoon, I noticed my car had more than just a sliver of wifi signal. Maybe that helped?)

Blue Bunny is now on 40.1, coming from 36.2. This is based on the app as I need to get to bed. I can play with it later when picking up my friend from the airport. I'm excited. And I don't believe I've bricked my car! Yay!


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Does anyone have the Release Notes on V40.1? What does it change/fix?

Ski


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

GDN said:


> Two releases would make sense if one was a beta and some were in the Early Access Program, but that doesn't seem to be the case either, or someone might be sharing something they shouldn't be.


It could be hardware specific differences being tested that will get merged later. Others suggested A/B testing, but that doesn't make a lot of sense to me in this context. I'm not a developer, though.


----------



## JMart (Sep 12, 2017)

Just installed 40.1 last night from 36.2. Checked out a few of the features and played some Atari with the kids. Then this morning, I get in the car and there's a window that says:

Enhanced Autopilot Trial
Software update in progress.
Please leave car in park and release the brake pedal. This may take a minute.

It's been more than 45 minutes now and the message is still on the screen. 
I already received the EAP trial a month or two ago.
Getting ready to call Tesla now, just wondered if anybody else has seen this.

Update: It went away on it's own while I was on hold with Tesla Support.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JMart said:


> It's been more than 45 minutes now and the message is still on the screen.
> I already received the EAP trial a month or two ago.


thats your car punishing you for not adding EAP after the first trial 

yeah, give them a call.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> Does anyone have the Release Notes on V40.1? What does it change/fix?
> 
> Ski


there's a video walkthru in this post


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I installed last night and was able to check it out this morning. I'm not seeing anything different from the release notes of prior releases of v9.

It looks pretty cool. My car is not currently displaying any issues. I'll ge going out for an extended drive. We'll see if anything crops up then.

The browser is pretty sweet. I'm looking forward to getting used to the new energy app. It'd be nice if it had a smaller view to leave up while navigating. I'll discuss other features in the appropriate threads.


----------



## T J (Feb 11, 2018)

JMart said:


> Just installed 40.1 last night from 36.2. Checked out a few of the features and played some Atari with the kids. Then this morning, I get in the car and there's a window that says:
> 
> Enhanced Autopilot Trial
> Software update in progress.
> ...


This just happened to me this morning. I waited a few minutes but ended up resetting, and it hasn't been back.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

JMart said:


> Just installed 40.1 last night from 36.2. Checked out a few of the features and played some Atari with the kids. Then this morning, I get in the car and there's a window that says:
> 
> Enhanced Autopilot Trial
> Software update in progress.
> ...


Yes, this is happening to me right now. Installed the update last night, played around looking at all the new features screens, etc. This morning I get in the car and I see the same message. Its been that way for over an hour now. Can't drive the car. Was about to call Tesla, but maybe I'll wait a little longer.


----------



## JMart (Sep 12, 2017)

Just to update further, I didn't get a second EAP trial despite that message.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

Update: Tesla advised me to do a soft reset and the dialog is now no longer displaying. I was told this is a known issue and is being resolved. Additionally, I was told that no update is actually occurring when this erroneous dialog is displayed. It is not only safe, but recommended, to do a soft rest of the screen by holding down both scroll wheels on the steering wheel.


----------



## Rick Rollens (Dec 10, 2017)

Rook delivery of M3 P- on 10/8. No V9 update yet. Anyone know how long these types of updates take to get out to the entire fleet?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Rick Rollens said:


> Rook delivery of M3 P- on 10/8. No V9 update yet. Anyone know how long these types of updates take to get out to the entire fleet?


Historically speaking can be 1-2 months for the full fleet.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I received this message twice. Both times after entering the car, but before driving after the update. After driving, I did not see this message. Is this usual behavior?


----------



## Rick Rollens (Dec 10, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Historically speaking can be 1-2 months for the full fleet.


Thanks for responding. Have 84xxx VIN. Do they release the updates by VIN, or is it done some other way?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> I received this message twice. Both times after entering the car, but before driving after the update. After driving, I did not see this message. Is this usual behavior?


Not typically, but many reports today of errant messages about the EAP trial after upgrading too. Those messages all seem to be errant as well, no one seems to be getting the EAP trial again or even for the first time, but happening after the upgrades today for some reason. Some small glitches/bugs with the roll outs happening today it seems.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> I received this message twice. Both times after entering the car, but before driving after the update. After driving, I did not see this message. Is this usual behavior?


Hmmm, haven't seen that one before. Have you tried a soft reset since updating?


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Finally got it, moved up from 36.2. For some reason the past 3 updates u received were out of state, haven't received any updates in NY since I got the car.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Rick Rollens said:


> Thanks for responding. Have 84xxx VIN. Do they release the updates by VIN, or is it done some other way?


As far as we can tell so far it is essentially random.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

acer said:


> v2018.40.1 release notes here:


Why can't tesla just put what is changed in a particular version in release notes?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Hmmm, haven't seen that one before. Have you tried a soft reset since updating?


After driving, I didn't see the message again. I did not perform a reset. In fact, I've not done so in the month that I've owned the car. I want to see how long my streak can last.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> After driving, I didn't see the message again. I did not perform a reset. In fact, I've not done so in the month that I've owned the car. I want to see how long my streak can last.


While I don't disagree with you shouldn't have to reboot, I wouldn't hesitate to if you find problems starting. As much I would hope Tesla operated more like a Mac, I get the feeling that it is closer to Windows, so I feel like a therapeutic reboot every couple of weeks just helps thing operate better, whether it needs it or not. Just for the record, yep even the Mac's do need a reboot once in a while just to keep things running more smoothly..


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

GDN said:


> While I don't disagree with you shouldn't have to reboot, I wouldn't hesitate to if you find problems starting. As much I would hope Tesla operated more like a Mac, I get the feeling that it is closer to Windows, so I feel like a therapeutic reboot every couple of weeks just helps thing operate better, whether it needs it or not. Just for the record, yep even the Mac's do need a reboot once in a while just to keep things running more smoothly..


I don't like rebooting my Mac, but when enough things stop working, I'll perform a reboot. That's maybe once a month or two, though.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

webdriverguy00 said:


> Why can't tesla just put what is changed in a particular version in release notes?


I think what you want is a change log, not release notes. Agreed that they should add it at the bottom or something.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> Why can't tesla just put what is changed in a particular version in release notes?





babula said:


> I think what you want is a change log, not release notes. Agreed that they should add it at the bottom or something.


I agree with @babula and the reason why the release notes stay the same is because not everyone is coming from the same version. Imagine going from 36.2 to 40.1 and not getting information about any of the new v9 features because this is basically all bug fixes.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I agree with @babula and the reason why the release notes stay the same is because not everyone is coming from the same version. Imagine going from 36.2 to 40.1 and not getting information about any of the new v9 features because this is basically all bug fixes.


Plus programmers generally hate writing documentation and if they do, few people know what it means. (I'm a web programmer.)


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Plus programmers generally hate writing documentation and if they do, few people know what it means. (I'm a web programmer.)


Documenting code is like eating your broccoli.  You don't do it because you enjoy it, you do it because (a) you'll be better off tomorrow if you do it today, and (b) it gives you an excuse to drizzle cheese sauce over something.

In many software companies, customer-facing release notes are written up by the marketing team (or at least the product-management team). This is because the purpose of the release notes is to summarize, explain, and "sell" product enhancements in simple terms that anyone can understand, while simultaneously placing minimal emphasis on (fixed) problems of which customers may have not even been aware.

In parallel, the engineering team maintains the change log, which is usually waaaay too technical and detailed for the average consumer to find useful. As much as some of us geeks would find it interesting that the opacity of the Navigate button was decreased from 75% to 70%, most people just won't care. And even identifying which specific bugs were fixed becomes a dicey proposition: how do you say something like, "Car no longer becomes completely unresponsive following a software update" without shaking the confidence of vast majority of users who never experienced this issue? Even a less catastrophic fix like "Open Phone App button on the calendar actually opens the Phone app" isn't very flattering to describe, because it's a trivial bug that should have been caught in QA. And beyond maintaining confidence among Tesla's customer base, let's not forget that there are powerful interests and literally billions of dollars aligned with seeing Tesla fail... One can only imagine how they would conveniently package all of the bugs into a tidy, hysterical press release every time Tesla published a new firmware update.

The end result: all we see in the public release notes are "Bug fixes and minor improvements," if even that. As much as some of us would like to know more, it's in Tesla's best interest to do it this way.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Plus programmers generally hate writing documentation and if they do, few people know what it means. (I'm a web programmer.)


I don't understand what you just wrote.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Got this installed yesterday for me. I was out of town when I got the first v9 update and it disappeared. 
Tried messing with the Atari games last night and twice it locked up the screen where I had to reboot. 
Once i went to full screen before asteroids finished loading and it was showing the spinning loading icon on the screen. I tried to triple tap to get out of full screen but I clicked on where the open front is located. My fronk opened but the screen was still black. 
Reported via the bug report menu.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Plus programmers generally hate writing documentation and if they do, few people know what it means. (I'm a web programmer.)


Very accurate, I might be the only software eng who loves writing documentation


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

babula said:


> Very accurate, I might be the only software eng who loves writing documentation


I've written all our tech docs too (>100 pages), but I bet we're the exception.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> Why can't tesla just put what is changed in a particular version in release notes?


It's going to cars with 36.2, so it needs to state what's new with respect to 36.2. The message is thus indeed "what's new" and it also looks identical to that for 39.7.


----------



## myanonm3 (May 18, 2018)

Well, a good programmer loves to write the documents if there is a time to do that. the most of cases, even if the time is very limited, a great programmer always tries hard to write a small piece of the document or summary at least.

I don't believe the programmers at Tesla underestimate the importance of the minimal documentation.
but it seems that the time is extremely limited to them. that's my concerns. usually the extremely limited time can not give a good enough space to the programmers to make a great product.


----------



## AndrewF (Jul 3, 2018)

JMart said:


> Just installed 40.1 last night from 36.2. Checked out a few of the features and played some Atari with the kids. Then this morning, I get in the car and there's a window that says:
> 
> Enhanced Autopilot Trial
> Software update in progress.
> ...


I had this happen on Saturday morning. .

I was at the SC on Friday morning to have the driver's side headlight replaced because of the signature line LED issue. Drove downtown and parked and when I returned to the car a couple of hours later, the was a notice saying a software update was required, contact tesla. Also noticed the fast blinker issue with the front driver's side. Called the SC and they pushed out an update, which I installed Friday evening. The update was a reload of 39.6, which I already had, but it fixed the blinker issue.

On Saturday morning, the notice about EAP Trial software update was on screen. Got excited thinking I was getting another 14 day trial, now on version 9. Wait as long as I could for the update to finish, but ultimately had to leave. Several more drives Saturday AM, and the message persisted. Finally did a two finger salute and it cleared the message, but no EAP trial.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Rick Rollens said:


> Thanks for responding. Have 84xxx VIN. Do they release the updates by VIN, or is it done some other way?


This is the million* dollar question. 

*Should this be billion now? Since Mega Millions is in the billions, millions doesn't seem big anymore, like "Dr. Evil pinky to the lip" or something.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

myanonm3 said:


> Well, a good programmer loves to write the documents if there is a time to do that.


The problem is that "fixed possible race condition that has a chance to occur if user taps screen and scrolls left steering wheel control up simultaneously while playing lunar lander" doesn't translate well to user documentation. Especially if the "possible race condition" was just flagged by static analysis tools, and was never seen in the wild. You'll end up with members of the "self-diagnosis crowd" proclaiming that this bug is causing all sorts of other problems.

This is when the user-visible documentation should simply say "various bug fixes".


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

garsh said:


> The problem is that "fixed possible race condition that has a chance to occur if user taps screen and scrolls left steering wheel control up simultaneously while playing lunar lander" doesn't translate well to user documentation. Especially if the "possible race condition" was just flagged by static analysis tools, and was never seen in the wild. You'll end up with members of the "self-diagnosis crowd" proclaiming that this bug is causing all sorts of other problems.
> 
> This is when the user-visible documentation should simply say "various bug fixes".


Sorry, but I'll have to respectfully disagree here. By being so generic, it a) causes people to have to re-test any bugs they've seen to see if they've been addressed, and b) leads to rampant speculation on the forums regading what _might_ have been fixed.

If they want to have the release notes (for Joe Average Consumer consumption) just say "Various Bug Fixes", that's fine, but there should be a link to a more detailed ChangeLog for those who are interested. The description you offered above is probably too detailed, but something like "fixed lockup issue in TeslAtari Lunar Lander game" would allow those affected to know that the issue was addressed and in what update the fix appeared.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

babula said:


> Very accurate, I might be the only software eng who loves writing documentation


Very much off topic, but......

When I used to have classic cars and would make some sort of improvement (such as electric fuel pump to (only) prime a carburetor prior to engine crank with no "manual switches"), I'd amend the actual shop manuals and wire diagrams to capture the details to help with (future) troubleshooting.

It can be a PITA at the time, but documentation for any running changes will be worth its weight in gold sometime in the future.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Mike said:


> Very much off topic, but......
> 
> When I used to have classic cars and would make some sort of improvement (such as electric fuel pump to (only) prime a carburetor prior to engine crank with no "manual switches"), I'd amend the actual shop manuals and wire diagrams to capture the details to help with (future) troubleshooting).
> 
> It can be a PITA at the time, but documentation for any running changes will be worth its weight in gold sometime in the future.


This is exactly what happens when you write software, after 6 months you look back at your old work and without documentation you would essentially have to re-learn how everything works.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

What cars do y'all have (RWD, AWD, AWD-P)? When did you get it? Wondering if we can spot a pattern for why some get 39.7.1 and others get 40.1.

I've an AWD from September '18.


----------



## dominicard (Nov 18, 2016)

Currently on 49.1 and notice I can no longer adjust car spacing through the scroll wheel. Only way to adjust is through the settings menu. Does anybody else have this?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

dominicard said:


> Currently on 49.1 and notice I can no longer adjust car spacing through the scroll wheel. Only way to adjust is through the settings menu. Does anybody else have this?


Make sure you report that so we don't get that "feature"!

Please and thank you


----------



## dominicard (Nov 18, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Make sure you report that so we don't get that "feature"!
> 
> Please and thank you


Lol will do. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## ATown312 (Sep 17, 2018)

dominicard said:


> Currently on 49.1 and notice I can no longer adjust car spacing through the scroll wheel. Only way to adjust is through the settings menu. Does anybody else have this?


I had a mobile service appointment today and the technician pushed 40.1 to me at the end of the appointment. I've since completed the update and can confirm I am still able to adjust car spacing with the right scroll wheel.


----------



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

Had 39.7 when I dropped Betty off this morning at the SC. While there, I got a notification that 40.1 had been installed.

Kind of fun driving a P85D while she is getting work done. Gotta admit to mixed feelings when they called me to say she would be ready tomorrow.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

dominicard said:


> Currently on 49.1 and notice I can no longer adjust car spacing through the scroll wheel. Only way to adjust is through the settings menu. Does anybody else have this?


@dominicard I was just pushed to 40.40.1 because 39.7 kept crashing on my car.

My first test of 40.1 also indicated a loss of ability to adjust car spacing via the scroll wheel. I did a two button and foot on brake pedal reset to clear up that issue. The rest of my 40.1 test drive I had control of car spacing via the scroll wheel.


----------



## dominicard (Nov 18, 2016)

Mike said:


> @dominicard I was just pushed to 40.40.1 because 39.7 kept crashing on my car.
> 
> My first test of 40.1 also indicated a loss of ability to adjust car spacing via the scroll wheel. I did a two button and foot on brake pedal reset to clear up that issue. The rest of my 40.1 test drive I had control of car spacing via the scroll wheel.


Thanks for the update! I ended up doing the same reset and all is fine now. Cheers


----------

